# Home Inspections in Jamestown



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

My wife and I just bought a house in Jamestown and are looking for home inspector recommendations. Below is the list of inspectors that our Realtor gave us. Does anyone have any experience with any of them?

A-Team Inspections - Fargo
FM Home Inspections - Fargo
Weber Home Inspections - Valley City
House Check Home Inspections - Harvey
Sure-Look Home Inspections - Bismarck
3BJ Home Inspection - New Rockford


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Make sure the home inspector is accredited.
Also make sure he has the proper tools ie infrared red heat detector, quality moisture meter, gas sniffer analyzer experience on roofing and plumbing and safety fire electrical plumbing codes.
Stay away from any biased ones and most of all ones that give quotes on how much it would cost to repair as it should be the actual contractors who can give better quotes
He should only point out what is wrong and what to look out for any faults.
I sold real estate for 28 years and they should be regulated as they can make or break a deal or cause contracts to be re-wriiten usually for a lower price when they charge $100 per hour and can negate hours of final negotiating to get this far. 
Where I sold real estate there was a clause wriiten into subject to home inspection where structural,safety damages may exceed one percent of sale price whereas the buyer can walk away being the seller was shown professional quotes within a time frame

Just my two cents


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a house in Jamestown alittle over a year ago. I didn't use a home inspector on this house, but some of the other homes i interested in I would have had inspected if I would have had an offer work out. I talked w/ a guy at FM Home a couple times and he seemed pretty trustworthy. The realtor I used really worked hard for me since it was my first time buying a home and she thought very highly of him. I also had a friend that used them and was happy w/ the services.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the replies mach and ndgooseslayer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just to add to Mach's post....

A good home inspector will also give the home owner a "guide" for the home. Example... in 2-3 years such and such might need replacing. 3-5 years such and such might need replacing....etc.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you will have people sleeping in basement or split level bedrooms on lower level, get a radon test.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> If you will have people sleeping in basement or split level bedrooms on lower level, get a radon test.


The seller of the home is being transferred and his relocation company is covering the cost of a radon test.

We had the inspection on Thursday and went with A-Team Inspections (Dan Dietz). We were very happy with our choice. The inspection took around 2.5 hours and he was very thorough. We had a very detailed 13 page report in our hands within 24 hours. Now it's time for our agent to earn her commission!


----------



## Julie_09 (Dec 26, 2013)

I hired XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX to inspect a home that we didn't buy. The first thing he did was look at the supposedly new roof and say "You'll need a new roof." He showed many terrible flaws in property and proved it a nightmare if we would have bought that property.

Edited by Plainsman for spam. Wow this one slipped by me for a long time.


----------

